# Icd -9



## wk052558 (Jan 27, 2011)

I need a ICD 9 code for High volume of ostomy output


----------



## DLS5697 (Sep 15, 2011)

Diarrhea 787.91, ask my colorectal surgeon, I needed this question answered also, hope it can help someone in the future.


----------

